# Tennon Jig...



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Decided to let the cabinet drawers issue rest for the day and between working on paying stuff built myself a new tennon jig... Works pretty good... -50deg to +50deg

Oh, and I've always preffered to use the fence for depth adjustment rather than the t-slots... Just my preff I guess...


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

looks very nice! im planning on making one shortly. how thick is that plexiglass?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kevin07 said:


> looks very nice! im planning on making one shortly. how thick is that plexiglass?


It's 1/2" lexan... I use it on most all my jigs, works great!


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Isnt that material rather expesive? Why do you use it?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kevin07 said:


> Isnt that material rather expesive? Why do you use it?


Yes it is expensive! !!!BUT!!! It works great... AND I got half dozen 5'x9' sheets for !!!FREE!!!...

I'm a movie set medic as my part time gig and after every time a set finishes up everything gets either trashed or given to ME 

Got dozen sheets of 3/4 melamine and 1" MDF amoungst tons of other stuff last one too... Too much to list...

Now do you see why? 

~tom


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucky! lol id be making everything out of it.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

What is that equipment in the last pic? Is that a bench dog?


Sorry, hassles do it. Rely mice jig. Great dog!


----------



## Grubgrub (Mar 7, 2011)

I bet you designed it and the doggy cut out the parts right? Is that why he looks so tired? Just kidding. Looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Grubgrub said:


> I bet you designed it and the doggy cut out the parts right? Is that why he looks so tired? Just kidding. Looks good.:thumbsup:


In all honesty he actualy did all of it AND still found time to chaseinvisible cats around the shop all day... I just watched 




Adillo303 said:


> What is that equipment in the last pic? Is that a bench dog?
> 
> Sorry, hassles do it. Rely mice jig. Great dog!


No that my latest jig... Whatcha think? I'm sure your asking "what does it do"... Well, i'm still trying to figure that out... 

~tom


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

He does what he darn well pleases and since you love him, it is OK with everyone. I have two labs. One likes to be showered with sawdust and the other wants to eat wood scraps. Keeps me busy when they are in the shop.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

It's really fun to see what jigs you guys design and build. I'm still at the "look at someone else's stuff and copy it" stage. Really nice, firemedic.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Is that my duck?


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Kirkus said:


> I'm still at the "look at someone else's stuff and copy it" stage.


I hear ya there. Or failing that, spend the wife's money at the Grizzly store.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

RetiredLE said:


> I hear ya there. Or failing that, spend the wife's money at the Grizzly store.


LOL. I like that idea even better! Now where is she...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

RetiredLE said:


> Is that my duck?


No it's deffinitly HIS duck!!! lol and he has 5 of em but that's "the one"... Tell him to get his duck and that's the one he comes back with


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

RetiredLE said:


> I hear ya there. Or failing that, spend the wife's money at the Grizzly store.


haha... Wish I could say the same... I'd have much more toys if I didn't have a wife! Wouldn't trade for 'em though!

I looked at that one but I really like using the fence instead of the miter slots as a guide... I guess I'm just used to the old one I learned on?

~tom


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I looked at that one but I really like using the fence instead of the miter slots as a guide... I guess I'm just used to the old one I learned on?
> 
> ~tom


I am a sucker for new gizmos and gadgets - even if I haven't figured out why I need it....


----------

